# This is gonna be fun!!!



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Decided to take a break for a couple days between makin table legs. Even though they have become really fun I need some time to turn something I like So I went out to the logs n found one to gimme a good challenge. Love those projects that you really need to think and focus constantly to get em done without an explosion! Not that I advocate being unsafe I just love those ones that make you explore n force you to really take your time:thumbsup: Will post some progress pics soon. Headed in to woodcraft tomorrow to apply for a job. Wish me luck fellas, happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That' looks like a fun piece. Be careful. Crotch pieces can often have a defect in the crotch that runs deeper than you think. 
Good luck at Woodcraft. Many years ago I applied for a job and was shocked how little they paid. Hope that had changed.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice legs you have there, Bond. :laughing:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bill Boehme said:


> Nice legs you have there, Bond. :laughing:


Glad you steered clear of any crotch related compliments Bill. 

So do you have plans for that piece our are you gonna round it out and then see what it says to you!


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

oh yes ive got some plans... not sure if any of them will work out yet but they are there I'm not 100 percent sure Im gonna round it out. May leave flat oval faces where the leaders come out. but the general idea is this- I'm gonna make a vase from the bottom to the top using hollowing tools in the roughing stage to clear all of the area out between the leaders and the feather of the crotch. The vase will be a sort of hollow form and the top of the vase will have a small opening and then the wings will come out away from the vase then curl downward and in then up then back towards the wing again like a handle bar mustache. It's kind of hard to describe and Im not sure I did the best job doing so but holler if you don't understand n Ill see if I can elaborate.... You know what would seriously be an awesome addition to this site? is a little like app that goes on the side of your post where you can click it and draw something with your mouse Anywho thats where I want to go with it... As to what it'll look like in the end... who the heck knows 

Bill thanks for noticing!!! haha 

John, yeah Im sure they dont pay folks that well but it would only be every other weekend so not that big of a deal if it ended up being a bust

happy turnin fellas, 
Bond


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

There was probably some great feathering in the crotch, but since the branches were cut off so closely, it looks like there isn't any good way to reveal it.

Bonanza, I've managed to skirt around any crotch innuendos. BTW, I am guessing that you are a Beech Bonanza 35 driver (aren't I clever to deduce that). I used to have a partnership in a Skylane, but flying finally got too rich for my blood when I retired.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure I totally see your vision clearly but that doesn't matter. I'll be able to see pics of it soon. It sounds creative and out of the box so I'm excited to see it. As John said, be careful just in case that sucker has a bark inclusion or something running through it. I know we aren't telling you something you don't know but a friendly reminder can't hurt. 



Bill Boehme said:


> Bonanza, I've managed to skirt around any crotch innuendos. BTW, I am guessing that you are a Beech Bonanza 35 driver (aren't I clever to deduce that). I used to have a partnership in a Skylane, but flying finally got too rich for my blood when I retired.


You got it. I didn't realize that would be my public username when I set it up or I wouldn't have used an airplane reference. It's funny how little I fly now that I'm a turning addict. Bonanzas suck at hauling stumps back home.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

have a few progress pictures for you all. I thought I could take care of all of the inside/ underside with my big ol john jordan tools but looks like a trip to woodcraft is on the docket so I can get a replacement cutter for the sorby midi. Great thing about that is it swivels all around so it shouldnt be too much of an issue getting it all cleaned up n nice and even. So here is the idea- gonna do the under/inside that ive already started and give it kind of a trumpeted look up to the wall... Then Im gonna come in from the top and define the trumpet form and finish hollowing the inside. Ive been watering it like crazy and when I left the shop today I bagged it up dripping wet. The idea is that if I get the wall thickness of the upper mushroom looking dealy nice and thin it will create these bars that kind of reach up creating these windows so you can see the form inside. Ill obviously clean up the bottom a bunch and put a nice curve to it or do something so it's not just a straight shot from the curve of the trumpet. Still a long way to go here but if all turns out as planned this is fixin to be a keeper That feather looks AMAZING! Really lucked out with the center being sound and thanks for the reminder It never hurts... Happy turnin all, 
Bond


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

have some update photos for you all!... This thing is coming along slowly:yes: There are a ton of areas where you really have to be quite careful and areas that are gonna be really difficult to clean up with sandpaper so it pays to go slow! As it stands it kinda reminds me of the ship from deep space nine or something like that:laughing: pretty much done with the top save for sanding which Im gonna do by hand. One of the challenges with working on a piece this big is usually the vibration. Without a steady rest you just really cant make that large of a cut without a little brrvvvp. Sharp tools are a must and keeping it nice n damp is a must until the end where hopefully (if Ive done my job right)itll be thin enough that Ill be able to flash dry it and sand. considering using a dremel to shape some of the wings a little and was also considering getting rid of the chainsaw marks but then again I kinda like em hahaha... lemme know what yall think... gonna hopefully hollow the inside tomorrow but then again who knows how far ill get... with wet pieces o wood like this it's a design as I go type thing... happy turnin all, 
Bond


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's kinda blowin my mind. Very cool and creative? Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

today it's kinda lookin like an octopus beak or maybe that thing that shoots out of the aliens chest or something... Was tough figuring out what I wanted to do with the lower half but diggin the cup within cup within cup dealy should be done or close to it tomorrow... gonna play around with the curves on the cups n make sure they are nice and proportional then finish hollowing... Pretty interested to see if I can get down that far... My hollowing tools are big but they will be as far over the toolrest as they can go by the time I get to the bottom... that combine with the dense feathers gonna make for an interesting ride:yes: happy turnin all,
Bond


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Bond just a thought top looks nice TS end. Make it an art form with more than one medium and aluminum or some other metal cut it in half at an angle let your creative juices flow, not that you haven't done it already.

Jerry


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

This is looking very cool! Impressive!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

I am impressed. That is one interesting piece.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

How's is coming along Bond?


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

That's so cool!!

Totally amazed!!


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

well it is with sad news and humble heart that I report that the piece exploded on the lathe. Had a catch in the last inch of hollowing and even though I was giving it as light a touch as I could and going in the proper direction and dealing with a sharp tip it was enough to jerk my tool around (and me) thoroughly shattering the entire piece. Called John Lucas right after it happened n we had a long talk about why hollowing 13-14 inches off the end of a rest was a pretty bad idea without having better support in my tools:laughing: I knew it was a bad idea is the strange thing but for some reason I had to try just for sake of a challenge... Came away from it with some really useful information though and really enjoyed playin around with form a bunch and am definitely gonna give the concept I came up with there another shot in the future when I'm better equipped to enact the forms that my dumb brain comes up with:laughing: Sorry I couldn't put this one on a table for ya fellas we live and learn n felt like I got to do both on this beast Happy turnin all, 
Bond


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

My deepest condolences. It is with a heavy heart that I join you in morning this tragic and unexpected loss. Look at this sad event from the bright side -- it was firewood befe you started turning it and now it is once again firewood.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

First, a moment of silence ...

Bond, you're a hero for the effort alone. I hope there were no children within earshot when the explosion occurred. I spent only an hour and a half on a platter yesterday and spewed profanity for 5 minutes when it cracked. I guess part of this game is learning to take disappointment in stride. Still working on that one. 

Try again. I want to see that concept completed.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a pretty calm head unless it's me doing something stupid. I'm sure the neighbors wonder about me when I unload a tyraid of language at the latest piece of wood that didn't cooperate. About the only time you'll hear me cuss. 
I've been in Bond's shoes too many times. It just takes a moment and bowl or project can explode. If your lucky you can save it. Most of the time not.


----------



## DonAlexander (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, as a newby to bowl turning (and turning in general) I've spent the past 3 weeks or so taking firewood and making "near-bowls". The normal end being an explosion of wood as I get almost to where I want. The Wife looks at the pieces and wonders why I'm not upset. For me it's all about learning. If Bond learned something, then great - I'm sorry it exploded and shattered both itself and your dreams for it...but there's more wood out there waiting for you to apply your newly found expertise on. 

Don


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

bummer, I was sure liking where it was going but that's how we learn....I am a real slow learner


----------

